# Pubs - March Meeting



## starkesbier (25/3/10)

PUBS march meeting - 30/3/10 7 PM at the Beer man's shop. Pale ale Minicomp


----------



## Paul H (25/3/10)

starkesbier said:


> PUBS march meeting - 30/3/10 7 PM at the Beer man's shop. Pale ale Minicomp



You mean there's another Brewclub other than Babbs in brisbane.

:icon_cheers:

Paul


----------



## bradsbrew (6/2/12)

Hey PUBS members, I will be coming along to the next meeting on the 28th feb and joining, have you guys got a mini comp on for the next meeting if so what is the style. Looking forward to coming along to a local club less than 5 mins from home :icon_chickcheers: .

Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (6/2/12)

Sick!!!

You keep doing no shows at brew days.....

Now I can finally have a beer with you.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/2/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Sick!!!
> 
> You keep doing no shows at brew days.....
> 
> Now I can finally have a beer with you.



Yeah mate I know, I'm a slack prikle at times when it comes to getting to brewdays. But yeah looking forward to a beer.......................

on a side note, they let the likes of you in the door? Really?  


Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (6/2/12)

shhhh.....

My pants were on the whole night.


----------



## winkle (6/2/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> shhhh.....
> 
> My pants were on the whole night.


I find this hard to believe <_<


----------

